# Differences in blooming



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Possibly differences in tree health. Stressed and diseased trees often bud break later in the spring and drop leaves earlier in fall (personal observations)


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Difference in variety/strain of tree can effect bloom timing as well.
Some varieties bloom earlier/later than others.


----------

